# Former soldier charged with 119 counts of child porn and luring



## J.J (8 Aug 2013)

OTTAWA -- A former soldier based in Edmonton is facing more than 100 charges related to child pornography.
The Canadian Forces National Investigation Services says the investigation was conducted with several other law enforcement agencies across North America.
Acting Canadian Forces Provost Marshal Col. Rob Delaney says the alleged crimes were carried out via computers and social media.
Matthew Richervezeau, who is 22, has been charged with 119 counts of child luring, breaches, and possession of child pornography.
Richervezeau was charged on Tuesday.
The CFNIS does not say where Richervezeau was charged, if he is in custody or when he is expected to appear in court.


http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/former-edmonton-based-soldier-charged-with-119-counts-of-child-luring-porn-1.1403126


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2013)

FFS, just shoot me now :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Aug 2013)

Innocent til proven guilty. 

Child abuse is never good, nor are the perverts who think its ok.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2013)

The usual reminders....

*Under Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms, "any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal"*[/color]
This case may attract extra attention from the media and public, which can lead to them showing up here looking for quotes etc. Be very careful of what you post.  Even though this isn't an official military site, people pay special attention to what individuals who self-identify as military have to say, some going as far as *incorrectly* thinking it's the military speaking.
Moderators will be on the lookout for anything that could create problems (legal or otherwise) for the owner of the site.


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> FFS, just shoot me now :facepalm:



QFT.


----------



## marinemech (11 Nov 2013)

nowadays for current or former serving members it is more like, Guilty until found Innocent.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2014)

Sentence is in ....


> A former Edmonton soldier who lured young boys on the Internet and used a webcam to engage in online sex acts with some of them was sent to prison Wednesday.
> 
> Matthew Richervezeau, 24, was handed an eight-year prison term after earlier pleading guilty to 48 various charges, including Internet child luring, invitation to sexual touching, indecent exposure, sexual interference and possession of child pornography.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Apr 2014)

8 years in prison doesn't seem like a long time.  I'm not sure how the system works, does this mean he will serve 7 years (one year credit for "time served"), or is there some New Math where he can be out in less time?
(barring any parole for good behaviour)


----------



## expwor (9 Apr 2014)

Unless he is ordered detained by the Parole Board Of Canada, under the provisions of the Corrections and Conditional Release Act, which means he would be incarcerated until Warrant Expiry (which by the way is no small feat)
he would likely be released on Statutory Release, which is two/thirds of his sentence
There are other releases, Day Parole (one/sixth of his sentence) and Full Parole (one/third of his sentence) but not likely in his case, but that's just my opinion (after 29 years in Corrections)
If my math is correct, his SRD (Statutory Release Date) would be 5.33 years
But even eight years, too short, just my opinion.
Hope that answers your question

Tom


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Apr 2014)

expwor said:
			
		

> Hope that answers your question
> 
> Tom



It does, thank you!


----------



## expwor (10 Apr 2014)

Your welcome  

Tom


----------

